# My weapons - Past and present



## Yondanchris (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello all, 

  I cam across some old photos of my old Ruger GP100,
my grandfather gave it to me about a month before he passed. 
I regret later having to sell it! I will take some more pics of my 
auto and post here!


----------



## K831 (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the GP100!


----------



## Skpotamus (Apr 3, 2011)

Always been a big fan of the GP100.  First gun I handgun hunted a deer with.  I had to sell the one my dad left me, and hated doing it.  Got another one as soon as I could.  

I know it won't be the one your grandpa left you, but the GP100 is still being made.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 4, 2011)

Another GP100 owner here.  I bought one back in the late 90's, when my local gun shop was having a "truckload o' Rugers" sale, and paid $329.00 for a blued model with a 4" barrel.  

That thing was overweight, and had a bit of a gritty trigger, but it was as reliable and as durable as anything out there.  Even though I'm more of a S&W 686 fan, I still must give the Ruger GP-100 a healthy respect, especially since you're going to be really hard-pressed to find anything better at the cost of a GP-100.    

I would often times use this gun to train people how to fire their first centerfire handguns, if they weren't comfortable with a semiautomatic (normally my Glock 17 is used for that task, with my custom handloads).  By using some lightly loaded .38 Special wadcutter rounds, and with the heft of this revolver, you had a very soft-shooting combination that was great for bringing along those who had previously only shot .22 LR's.


----------

